

My Facebook app for iPad, what should I do now since there is an official FB app - divakara
http://developer.divakaran.com/home/2011/06/peoplegraph-is-now-in-the-app-store/

======
Flawd
> Q. What is Peoplegraph ?

> A. Peoplegraph is a Facebook app for iPad.

That's a real good description....

~~~
omaranto
It is a good description: if someone doesn't know what Facebook is they'll
know this app isn't for them; and those familiar with Facebook will know what
to expect from the description "Facebook app".

